# TDU2 Video "Dev Diary 2"



## BlackCalive (10. Januar 2011)

TDUCde hat soeben ein Video hochgeladen:

YouTube - TDU2 Dev Diary 2


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Januar 2011)

Ich dachte TDU 2 ist eine weitere Episode aus der SIMS-Reihe 
Da ist das autofahren fast Nebensache...  Nee, mal wirklich: Wissen/wussten die Entwickler, was es werden soll, wenn's fertig ist?! Nur mal so 'ne Frage...


----------



## BlackCalive (11. Januar 2011)

Ahahahahaha...
Scherzkeks!

Als TDU1 fertig war haben sich die meisten Entwickler aus den staub gemacht 
Da her ist es das beste Multiplayer Rennspiel geworden aber nie von Bugs befreit worden.

Das soll jetzt alles besser werden‼

Ich habe immer Need for Speed geliebt aber TDU ist unschlagbar und ein Entlosspiel ♥♥


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Januar 2011)

BlackCalive schrieb:


> Ich habe immer Need for Speed geliebt aber TDU ist unschlagbar und ein Entlosspiel ♥♥


Also diverse Teile aus der bisherigen NfS-Reihe konnte ich auch "endlos" spielen. Aktuell Shift (1) macht online nach wie vor spaß. Herausforderungen gibt es genug, z.B. bei der ESL:
ESL: Need For Speed: Shift 1on1 Ladder - Europe - ESL - The eSports League
Aber O.K., jedem "sein" Rennspiel. Mich spricht das ganze "Gedöns" rund um die Autofahrerei in TDU einfach nicht an. Ich will fahr'n-fahr'n-fahr'n. Und manchmal auch ein bisserl tunen


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. Januar 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Also diverse Teile aus der bisherigen NfS-Reihe konnte ich auch "endlos" spielen. Aktuell Shift (1) macht online nach wie vor spaß. Herausforderungen gibt es genug, z.B. bei der ESL:
> ESL: Need For Speed: Shift 1on1 Ladder - Europe - ESL - The eSports League
> Aber O.K., jedem "sein" Rennspiel. Mich spricht das ganze "Gedöns" rund um die Autofahrerei in TDU einfach nicht an. Ich will fahr'n-fahr'n-fahr'n. Und manchmal auch ein bisserl tunen


 

Aha. Und bei welchen Spielen kannst du richtig tunen? NFS? Seit Most Wanted haben die doch das Tunen eingestellt. Sprich Bodykits etc.

NFS ist für mich immer mit Tunen verbunden gewesen. Klar waren die Ersten Teile der Reihe gut aber ich brauche was zum Tunen. 

Also. Welches Spiel gibt es denn noch wo du dein Auto richtig cool tunen kannst?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Januar 2011)

Öhm bei Shift kann man _nicht_ tunen  Nachdem man für eine Karre alle Upgrades gekauft hat, geht man auf den Menüpunkt "Tunen" und schraubt so lange an der Karre rum, bis das Fahrverhalten und/oder die Rundenzeiten stimmen. Oder sehe ich da was falsch  Bei YouTube gibt's etliche Videos mit Tuning/Setup-Tipps.
1.000.000 can't be wrong... 
Was kann man bei TDU 2 tunen- den Swimming Pool, die heimische Garage, gar die Frau an seiner Seite... 
*LOL*


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Januar 2011)

Ich fand das erste Juiced genial, vor allem in Sachen Tunen. Meiner meinung nach war es zu seiner zeit besser als der konkurent NfS2 
Aber ich hoff dass TDU2 jetzt endlich rauskommt, ich warte schon ewig drauf. Ich find das Spiel einfach genial, und hoffentlich wird es dieses mal auch besser gepflegt was bugs usw angehen...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Was kann man bei TDU 2 tunen- den Swimming Pool, die heimische Garage, gar die Frau an seiner Seite...
> *LOL*


@cpu-gpu: Worauf von dem Vorgenannten freust Du Dich am meisten- zu tunen? 
*Ist nicht so ernst gemeint*


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Also in NFS Pro Street konnte man genial tunen! Unendlich viele möglichkeiten!


----------

